# Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg



## gismowolf (13. Februar 2005)

Wir waren gestern von 09:00 bis 14:30 auf der Fischereifachmesse in Salzburg.
 Fazit : Mehr Aussteller als in den letzten Jahren,die vorwiegend aus Deutschland und Österreich kamen.Viele Angebote mit günstigen "no name
Produkten",die jedoch erfahrungsgemäß mit vielen Marken mithalten können,weil
sie von den gleichen Firmen erzeugt werden.http://www.reedexpo.at/db.cgi/0PST0T7I3M/messen/2005/hj/xkatalog.html
Man konnte viele Anglerfreunde und-Kollegen treffen,Fachgespräche über Ruten,
Rollen und Köder wechselten immer wieder ab und waren endlose Themen,nur unterbrochen von verschiedenen Belastungstests bei Ruten aller Art und Verwendungszweck.
Man traf auch einige Boardis aus Österreich,siehe Gruppenbild!Und für diejenigen
Boardis,die in letzter Zeit leider vergebens auf Huchenpirsch waren,hab ich von den dort ausgestellten Besatzhuchen und Seeforellen der Fischaufzuchtanlage Kreuzstein in Scharfling versucht,einige Fotos zu schießen.


----------



## rob (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

danke wolfgang für die infos!!!
na hast du gute ruten gefunden?lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

Hi rob!
Ich will hier nicht öffentlich alles verraten!Schau doch in Deine Mailbox!!:q


----------



## luigi (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

hallo wolfgang,
danke für den fotohuchen! aufgrund des kalten wetters und vielen eises war ich seit anfang jänner nicht mehr unterwegs - allerdings am freitag auch auf der messe in sbg. vielleicht geht´s ende der woche nochmals an die mur...
alex hat heute einem huchen aus der enns die hand geschüttelt!
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## gismowolf (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

Servus Luigi!
Schön für Huchenalex,ist ja doch schon ein gutes Zeichen.Wünsch Dir für die Mur
einige hungrige Huchen!!#6


----------



## gismowolf (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

Für alle Norge-Fans gab es Pilker von 60 - 750g zum Preis von € 1,- bis € 2,50.
Da kann man schon überlegen,ob sich das Selbermachen noch rechnet.


----------



## MichlMair (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

Hallo,

Danke Wolfgang für den Bericht!
Wir sind nach der Messe vor lauter Übermut zum Wirt und haben g'schickterweise das restliche Messetaschengeld verpulvert ;-)

Ich war ja zum ersten Mal auf der Messe in Szbg und bin noch immer ein wenig vom Angebot enttäuscht.
Jeder Stand das gleiche Produktportfolio - ich wollt ja nur eine Tica Libra - und soooo viel Feriensetmüll, das hat der Messe nicht sehr geschmeichelt.

Für mich wars der erste und letzte Ausflug auf die Hohe Jagd, ich will sie den anderen aber auch nicht Ausreden. Wenn man weiß, was einen erwartet ...


Petri Heil Huchenalex! Ein paar Tagerl habt's noch zum Angreifen, oder?

Schen Gruaß
Michl


----------



## gismowolf (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

Servus Michl!
Diese Minireiserutensets werden die Aussteller wahrscheinlich von Messe zu Messe 
schleppen.Kann mir nicht vorstellen,daß jemand,der sich als Angler fühlt,sowas kauft!
Aber wenn man ein wenig in die hintersten Ecken geguckt hat,konnte man schon einige
Schnäppchen entdecken.Vor allem dann,wenn nur wenige danach suchen!!Aber Du hast schon recht,die große Masse der angebotenen Geräte war für richtige Angler nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MichlMair (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hohe Jagd und Fischereimesse in Salzburg*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Es hängt natürlich stark von der Erwartungshaltung und den Interessensschwerpunkten ab, ob man in Slzbg zufireden war oder nicht.
Für die Meeresfischer war schon was dabei, das konnt ich ja bei euch sehen. Gerade in diesem Bereich und beim Wallerzeug (warum auch immer das Wallerzeugkaufen so ein Modesport geworden ist?) konnte man sich das passende finden.

Ich war halt mehr auf Gummis und Twisterrollen aus und da war ich vom Angebot enttäuscht.

Kann ja sein, dass ich nächstes Jahr auch nach Norge mitfahr und dann schaut die Sizuation wieder ganz anders aus. Der Tag war schon ganz schön!

LG
Michl


----------

